# Autodesk.AutoCAD.2010.Multilanguage.-.32 Bit.&.64Bit



## SPYBOY (16 يناير 2010)

(Autodesk.AutoCAD.2010.Multilanguage.-.32 Bit.&.64Bit SIZE (2.81GB​ 
(System Requirements) ​ 

For 32-bit AutoCAD 2010
***********************
Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional or Home edition (SP2 or later)
Intel® Pentium® 4 or AMD Athlon® dual-core processor, 1.6 GHz or higher with SSE2 technology
2 GB RAM 
1 GB free disk space for installation
1,024 x 768 VGA display with true color
Microsoft® Internet Explorer® 7.0 or later 
Install from download, DVD, or CD
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft® Windows Vista® (SP1 or later) including Enterprise, Business, Ultimate, or Home Premium edition 
(compare Windows Vista versions)
Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon dual-core processor, 3 GHz or higher with SSE2 technology
2 GB RAM 
1 GB free disk space for installation
1,024 x 768 VGA display with true color
Internet Explorer 7.0 or later 
Install from download, DVD, or CD
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft® Windows 7 (see note below)
Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon dual-core processor, 3 GHz or higher with SSE2 technology
2 GB RAM 
1 GB free disk space for installation
1,024 x 768 VGA display with true color
Internet Explorer 7.0 or later 
Install from download, DVD, or CD
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For 64-bit AutoCAD 2010
***********************
Windows XP Professional x64 edition (SP2 or later) or Windows Vista (SP1 or later) including Enterprise, Business, Ultimate, or Home Premium edition (compare Windows Vista versions), or Windows 7 (see note below)
AMD Athlon 64 with SSE2 technology, or AMD Opteron® processor with SSE2 technology, or Intel® Xeon® processor with Intel EM64T support and SSE2 technology, or Intel Pentium 4 with Intel EM64T support and SSE2 technology 
2 GB RAM 
1.5 GB free space for installation
1,024 x 768 VGA display with true color
Internet Explorer 7.0 or later 
Install from download, DVD, or CD
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Additional Requirements for 3D Modeling (All Configurations)
***************-------------------------********************
Intel Pentium 4 processor or AMD Athlon, 3 GHz or higher; Intel or AMD dual-core processor, 2 GHz or higher 
2 GB RAM or greater 
2 GB hard disk space available in addition to free space required for installation 
1,280 x 1,024 32-bit color video display adapter (true color) 128 MB or greater, Microsoft® Direct3D® capable workstation class graphics card.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
-=SGASOFT=-​ 
.Download With Torrent ​ 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a2ag9dh/n/Autodesk_AutoCAD_2010_Multilanguage_-_32bit_amp_64bit_BY_-_SGASOFT_-_rar​ 

3- شرح تنزيل البرنامج وتفعيلة بالصورمن خلال تحميل هذا الملف ​ 


http://www.filefactory.com/file/a2ag906/n/Autodesk_AutoCAD_2010_BY-_SGASOFT_-_rar​ 
وقريبا شرح الاتوكاد 2010 بالفيديو​ 
*ملاحظة البرنامج بداخلة الكراك*​ 
*لو فى مشاكل ظهرت ارجو الابلاغ فورا وجميع الروابط شغال تمام وعن تجربة*​ 
*وارجو ابلاغى بفائدة الموضوع بالنسبة للاعضاء:20:*​


----------



## ezy_sh (16 يناير 2010)

ياخي مشكور بس ماعندك بالعربياي حاجة


----------



## ezy_sh (16 يناير 2010)

لوسمحت افتح الايميل حقك


----------



## SPYBOY (16 يناير 2010)

اسف ياخى التاخير على الدر بس منتجات الاتوكاد لاتدعم العربية للاسف

وانا تحت امرك فى اى حاجة
وقريب فى اسطوانة تعليم الاتوكاد 2010


----------



## hesham sabi (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamedhabib (13 أبريل 2010)

متى يتم شرح اتوكاد2010 محتاجه باسرع وقت


----------



## sam.k (15 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز 
اشكرك على مجهوك الطيب
بالنسبة للروابط الموجودة اعلاة فواحد يحتوي علي شرح والاخر عبارة عن صفحة ويب لم افهم المقصود منها
وانا بحاجه ماسة للبرنامج
علما بان جهاز يحتوي على وندز7 التميت 64bit


----------



## سعيد حسين63 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اخي العزيز 
اشكرك على مجهوك الطيب
بالنسبة للروابط الموجودة اعلاة لم استطيع تنزيل اي شيئ من فضلك اخبرني لماذا لا تعمل ؟
وانا بحاجه ماسة للبرنامج
علما بان جهاز يحتوي على وندز7 التميت 64bit*


----------



## hodabasha (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*اخي العزيز 
اشكرك على مجهوك الطيب
بالنسبة للروابط الموجودة اعلاة فواحد يحتوي علي شرح والاخر عبارة عن صفحة ويب لم افهم المقصود منها
وانا بحاجه ماسة للبرنامج
علما بان جهاز يحتوي على وندز7 التميت 64bit*​


----------



## عماد حلمى (6 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا أخى
جربت الرابط ولكنه لا يعمل . أرجو الإفادة 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## النور برير عبدالله (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير
لكن الرابط لا يعمل، أرجو اعادة رفع الرابط


----------



## Abou_maryam39 (8 فبراير 2011)

رابط لا يعمل


----------



## Abou_maryam39 (9 فبراير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## qaisalshaar (17 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## nabil hassan (6 نوفمبر 2011)

يرجى من أي أحد من الزملاء وضع البرنامج الذي يدعم 64 بت على أي رابط للضرورة وشكراً.


----------

